

Ask HN: Which Functional Language to get a job? - Russelldb

I've been hacking away in Erlang for 2 years and thoroughly enjoy it. I'm a Java contractor by day and an Erlanger at night and the weekend (and days off, and lunch time). Having done this for two years my day job is dead to me. I want to work with functional languages.<p>However there are very few jobs for Erlang, and even fewer in the UK.<p>Is there a most-likely-to-get-me-employed functional language? Is Caml going to allow me to work in a functional language? Lisp?
Thanks in advance.<p>(PS I have (and do) get to work with JavaScript and have enjoyed its functional nature, but the money: she was no good)
======
gtani
<http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/realworld/>

<http://cufp.galois.com/2009/schedule.html>

_google "production app in clojure | ocaml | scala| f#| haskell| SBCL |
schem"_

[http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/browse_thread/thread/...](http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/browse_thread/thread/906def10678fda87)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/141985/why-should-a-
net-d...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/141985/why-should-a-net-
developer-learn-f)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/33744/is-scala-the-
next-b...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/33744/is-scala-the-next-big-
thing)

